# Caraboctonus keyserlingi



## BelfastScorpion (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone keep these?

Can anyone direct me to a caresheet?

Thanks

BelfastScorpion.


----------



## bengerno (Jan 8, 2007)

BelfastScorpion said:


> Does anyone keep these?
> 
> Can anyone direct me to a caresheet?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have 2 adult speciemens. Nothing special, dry environment, weekly spraying with water, around 25-27Celsius daytime 20-22Celsius night...doing well. They are originated from Peru..maybe It helps. 
I tried to find infos also, but nothing.

Here is a pic of mine:


----------



## Crono (Jan 8, 2007)

Good luck, I didn't have much success with them, but I will try again

Try a search here for one thread I had on them, and I'll give you the links for the ones I started on the Venomlist.

Here is the one from AB
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=66748&highlight=caraboctonus

The advice I got was different from bengerno, and based on what happened in the following VL threads I would trust it now.

http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8803&hl=
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9199&hl=
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13264&hl=

You will love these scorps if you get one.


----------



## BelfastScorpion (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks to both of you for your info.

What substrate do you use.  Is this a forest species?

BelfastScorpion.


----------



## Nazgul (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Imre,

the specimen on your picture seems to be a Bothriuridae sp, not C. keyserlingi.


----------



## Crono (Jan 8, 2007)

Nazgul said:


> Hi Imre,
> 
> the specimen on your picture seems to be a Bothriuridae sp, not C. keyserlingi.


So was the second C. keyserlingi I bought!


----------



## bengerno (Jan 9, 2007)

Nazgul said:


> Hi Imre,
> 
> the specimen on your picture seems to be a Bothriuridae sp, not C. keyserlingi.


Hi,

Thanks! I wasn't sure they are really C.k. but they were labeled as. :wall: Anyhow I love them! 
Sorry for the wrong info!


----------



## Priack (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi i keep one of these they're great, but i've one single problem.. mine just started like zipping on his tail.. can't really get why.. so im kinda worried about it.. cricket size aint the problem they're big enough and he wont eat either.. anyone have any clue?


----------



## Michiel (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

What do you mean "zipping on his tail"? I don't understand.....


----------

